
How to use car2go for free - fbpcm
http://davidolesch.github.io/2013/04/15/how-to-use-car2go-for-free/
======
3825
Sounds like a win-win to me in that the cars get refueled for the cost of a
twenty-minute ride. My guess would be that this is by design.

~~~
lifeguard
Some people hate filling up at the gas station so I don't think this is a scam
at all.

